# Replacing plastic casing for rear tail light



## logitech (Nov 15, 2002)

Hello,
I think it's called a tail light. Anyhow... when backing out of my driveway I hit the trash can as my roommate put it in the driveway. I didn't check for it (my fault) beforehand. 
The actual lights aren't broken or anything, just part of the plastic shell. Any idea on how much that would cost or if it's covered by warranty? On the latter, probably not. 
Thanks..


----------

